# WANTED: Stevens .243 OR .308



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Which gun do YOU think is more versitile?*​
.243945.00%.3081155.00%


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I need a gun for both deer and coyotes. I'm on a tight budget and have my eyes set on the Stevens .243 or .308. Either will be good for me. Thanks!
Alex


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Have you ever thought about a 25-06. They can shoot from 85 to 120 grain bullets and are quite flat. My friend even shot two bull carribou with his. I know of one for sale if you are interested.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have thought about the 25-06 and I'm not so sure about it. I've heard of a few cases of losing a lot of meat on a deer from the bullets exploding too much. But how much is the gun and where is it located?


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

The gun is actually my friends, but he is selling it so he can buy my 7mm Mag. As far as blowing up meat, I have never heard that, but most of the guys that I know that shoot this caliber shoot 110 gr. Accubonds. Since these are bonded, but bullet doesn't fragment, destroying the meat. The gun is an older Rem. 700. This gun hasn't been shot in 10 years. It's in absolutely great shape. It has an older 3-9x40 Bushnell Sportview. The scope has a couple of paint chips, but I tell you what, it is just as clear as my Leupold. He is asking $450 or best offer for both. I have the gun at my place so if you are interested give me a call.

Thanks
Brad

Fargo, ND
701-361-5167


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fargo, dangit... I live in Central Minn. Fargos just too far for me to drive to get a good hands on look at the gun.


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

i am no gun expert,so my opinion may not count for much, i use a stevens.243 and it shoots nice. have shot well over 300 metres. has shot a roo at over 500 metres(i didnt shoot that 1), but im not qualified to compare with the .308


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

25-06 might even be able to kill moose


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

What's a roo??


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

A roo is a large marsupial native to Australia.

A 25-06 taking a moose...ya at like 50 yards or less. I got one...even though it is a great gun I would not shoot deer much over 200 yards with it. Deer and prong horns but nothing bigger then that. Pluse show me a bullet strong enough to kill a moose at medium to long ranges from a 25-06, close range maybe but long ranges well you get the idea. Its a fine gun for the hunitng I do but long ranges it falls short of doing the job.

But I would vote for the 308 unless you are wanting to stay away from recoil. I know a few peole who shoot 308s for deer and yotes and lovem. I had one and did like the cal but not the gun. You can use almost any type of round for deer and for yotes rounds like FMJ or Match BTHP killing yotes long ranges without doing much hide damage. PLuse it hits harder then a 270 and similar to a 30-06 on deer.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i bet i could kill a moose at 100yrds with a 25-06


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a good friend who shot a moose just over 400yds with a handloaded 160gn partition from a 270 Win. I'm thinking a 100gn or 115gn TSX would work well past 100yds.

My 243 shooting el-cheapo blue box Federal Classic 80gn Soft Point factory ammo took a doe @ 325yds this fall (and another right at 200yds). The bullet retained just over 50% of its weight and penetrated nearly 30" of deer breaking 2 ribs and boring through the shoulder bone. That's about right for a standard cup/core bullet. Sure hope that SOB don't jump outta da freezer when it realizes I used too small a rifle and shot it too far away!!



















That's the front and rear view of the bullet recovered from 325yds. Lungs were soup.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

all i hunt with is a .243 never had any problem kiling deer with it, however the longest shot so far has been right at 180yrds. i shot a federal 85grn gameking tip. not sure what game king is, looks like a hollow point to me. you should not have any problem taking a deer or a yote with a .243.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bore.224, for common folks like you and I, a roo is usually used to refer to a kangaroo.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Got it!!!


----------

